# So, resting



## James811 (May 10, 2014)

Afternoon all, this is likely to cause some debate but I'm looking forward to the answers. I've taken advice from most on here, as well as different roasters, about resting coffee for between 3-14 days (roaster dependent). I had some coffee delivered this morning, including some rave mocha Java which is my usual go to.

It was roasted yesterday, so I though to myself, I'll try it. Probably needs resting time but like everything else in life I like to have a go myself.

So I brewed some, in the usual way (using a wilfa grinder now not my Hario hand mill) and the taste, well, fantastic. I though it myself perhaps it's the grinder so I broke out the Hario, used the same grind, same time and water, the same everything and still, absolutely great, better than rested for a week or so.

So I took to the Internet, and I've found many videos and web pages talking about how coffee should not be rested, as all that is happening is Co2 produced during roasting is escaping, an odourless and tasteless gas.

So what's everyone's opinion?

Have any of you tried coffee only a day or 2 off roast and genuinely didn't like it?

Or is resting just another internet myth?

James


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

I believe it's also method dependent...it can be less reliable "hot off the roaster" rave suggest different resting times for filter to espresso


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

For brew methods, the CO2 can evaporate - so no problem. Not so for espresso. CO2 released can interfere with the flow by creating back pressure.


----------



## Xpenno (Nov 12, 2012)

I'm resting longer and longer these days and reaping the rewards. I won't touch it until day 5 post roast. I usually wait until a full week if possible. More recently I've been blown away after two to three weeks.

I'm finding more sweetness, less off flavours, much easier to work with and more consistency on the older roasts.

It's worth noting that for me the beans are unopened during resting and once opened then they usually die off after 2-3 weeks.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

I have had some beans that were terrible in brewed in the first week. The worst was the El Salvador which was quite darkly roasted. Really earthy and just couldn't get anything good out of it. A week later, it was much better. Some naturals I have brewed 1-3 days past roast had some more funkiness which I really liked.

It seems like most beans settle down within few days post roast and then you will get more consistent brews taste wise. Or you could just get a kilo of beans and keep writing down the tasting notes... What you like is going to be different from what I or anyone else like. That's the beauty of the coffee.


----------



## Step21 (Oct 2, 2014)

The majority of really good brews i get tend to come within one or two days of opening the packet. That could be one to seven days post roast. I have found though in general that the longer the beans are rested before opening the quicker they tend to lose flavours (or my ability to get the flavours out decreases). The majority of my very best brews have been 1 day post roast.

I just got some green beans from Rave and the say "allow beans to rest for 7 days for brewed and 10 -12 days for espresso". I don't think there is that much consensus amongst roasters never mind brewers.

Being a natural and volatile product roasted beans don't always seem to conform to a uniform pattern of decline. There are always exceptions. I've had good brews from beans opened for a few weeks, but not often. (They don't tend to stick around that long!). Maybe bean decline is a bit like extraction where you get humps and hollows of flavours? It would be interesting to know if any scientific studies have been done.

Whatever works for you is best.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Most beans i roast i give 4-5 day rest, as i double grind and chaff removal there perfect for espresso, but on a recent Kenya AAA slower roast after 7 days rest i had a very dull and bland coffee, then on day 27 after vacuum sealed, outstanding


----------



## Jumbo Ratty (Jan 12, 2015)

Ive tried beans after the approved resting period and up to 90 days after.

I seem to prefer them more mature than young and fresh. I always brew them as an espresso that goes in milk.

Im sure there is a finite length of time before they start to deteriorate in flavour, but havent tried to find that point.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

With brewed I drink whenever they turn up .... Espresso I tend to leave for a week otherwise I can end up with 36g of crema


----------



## unoll (Jan 22, 2014)

For brewed I tend to go for a few days. Espresso I'll give it 2 weeks or so.


----------



## Scotford (Apr 24, 2014)

With our house blend, I try to work it so we start on bags once they are a minimum of 7 days old as I've found that my baristas are falling in a tighter grouping of dialling in yields and extraction times (set dose no matter what) after a weeks rest and all their tasting notes are becoming more similar. Loving the improvement on consistency.


----------

